# Green Future Real Estate?



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

Has anyone heard of Gree Future Real Estate?

I have signed a contract for next month with them although have not recieved the copy back from the landlord. or his documents. 

Also they give a rear number on the letter head but Rera dont have them registered with them so wont help. 

Any advise?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Never heard of them although they have a website.

****Welcome to Green Future Property****

I would counsel anyone against dealing with unregistered companies as you have even less protection than usual....

-


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Is the landlord's contact details on the copy you signed? If so call him.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi Rosco,

I have dealt with them before for 1 deal, they were fine and pretty professional ( Dubai terms) 

Mohammad Kashif, don't know if he still works there, I have his mobile if you need it?


----------

